

Amen: the next 'it'? - FredBrach
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/12/amen-aims-to-find-the-best-of-everything-with-a-smart-interface/

======
schrototo
Let me guess: they already have a couple million dollars in funding for what's
essentially a student's weekend project?

------
Tichy
I think this will probably entertain "us" for a while, similar to formspring.
Haven't heard anything from them for a while (ok not true - somebody mentioned
it yesterday in my Twitter timeline, otherwise I would have forgotten it
completely).

What I don't get is why it has to be a high powered startup. It would make
more sense as a weekend project.

~~~
FredBrach
Definitely the data. Do you imagine the analytics potential of such data?

~~~
Tichy
So I suppose they go in with their millions and build huge data centers and
what not? Wouldn't it also have worked as a weekend project, with adding data
analysis features when receiving traction?

The data is only valuable if people keep playing over an extended period of
time.

~~~
FredBrach
1) + 2) The data are highly usefull for the user too.

------
FredBrach
This application is a killer idea, really IMHO. Because:

1) everybody like to give his opinion, it's one of the first occupation on the
networks.

2) the amen data are damn kick-ass data.

I think we will hear about Amen a lot in the next months...

~~~
hvs
Fred, no offense, but you sound like you work for the company. Especially by
ending your comment with "What do you think about it?". This is a comments
section, you don't have to ask people their opinions, they will give them
freely.

~~~
FredBrach
Deleted... I'm not working for the company.

